# Help me design this nook



## ALS2259 (Apr 29, 2016)

I hate this nook with the shelf. I was hoping to remove this entire “plant shelf/ledge” wall in my living room but the back side of it is my laundry room. I could remove the top and bottom (which are hollow) and have a reverse corner with trim on top and have it open up down to the floor but I think that would look weird. I could remove just the shelf and the bottom and have an open area with a pendant light or something, maybe fake plant on floor (but that bothers me). Another option is to drywall over the open shelf and just have a flat wall there. Anyone have any decorating ideas? 

There’s a recessed light in the top so I think maybe hanging a pendant light from there would look...better? If I chose the route of not doing anything.


----------



## ALS2259 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey sorry I guess I can't post pics i'm trying to delete


----------



## ALS2259 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## ALS2259 (Apr 29, 2016)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/blackdoll/50275340538

https://www.flickr.com/photos/blackdoll/50276022276


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree it’s an awkward looking nook.

How about putting two nice doors on it. Shelf the inside and use
it for storage...Or since it’s in your LR you could make it into a liquor cabinet.


----------



## ALS2259 (Apr 29, 2016)

Two Knots said:


> I agree it’s an awkward looking nook.
> 
> How about putting two nice doors on it. Shelf the inside and use
> it for storage...Or since it’s in your LR you could make it into a liquor cabinet.


Haha a few have recommended the liquor cabinet idea! 

I could just drywall it over and make it a regular wall. 

I like the shelf idea.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’d put a time capsule in it and drywall over it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I like it. It looks Avant-garde to me. You just need the right things in the nook/niche. Scroll down - 


https://www.google.com/search?q=dec...06wKHbJlAyIQrNwCKAF6BQgBEKMC&biw=1188&bih=553


There was a beautiful large orchid in one, but the site changed the photo.


----------



## z_rider (Aug 14, 2020)

Had an almost identical nook in Vegas. Ended up putting a Richard MacDonald statue in it. The nook had a slightly muted "riff" off the home's color scheme and the down light was changed to recessed with a clear bulb to accentuate shadows. 

Situated directly behind the front door it was a fantastic "welcome" into the home. Added a flair and drama otherwise unobtainable from the site.

Murano glass pendant with a smaller artistic piece could have an equal presence without the same cost.


----------



## ALS2259 (Apr 29, 2016)

Nik333 said:


> I like it. It looks Avant-garde to me. You just need the right things in the nook/niche. Scroll down -
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=dec...06wKHbJlAyIQrNwCKAF6BQgBEKMC&biw=1188&bih=553
> ...


Those are lovely! I can never find one that is as deep and irregular as mine!


----------



## ALS2259 (Apr 29, 2016)

I found an awesome pendant and had it hung in the nook and it looks SO much better now. I'm much happier. Thanks for all your input!


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

put some kind of Statue in it, (Greek Goddess, or whatever) and cover the entire thing with clear glass.


----------



## lldavis12 (Sep 28, 2020)

What about faux stone panels in it? If you could find a color to match it sure would add some dimension and make it more a focal point. Maybe just for photos of your family. I am cheap so I'd find led lighting to add to the top. If that would even fit the design of your home....

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/621848661032590097/


----------

